# Who went to Hamm Show ? (link to pic album)



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Who went to hamm then ?

If you didnt and you want to see pics of just a tiny amount of the stuff on offer...take a look below....I would have loaded the pics on here but it would have taken ages because theres about 60-70 i think 

Did anyone else see the guy in the yellow overalls ??

Please excuse the quality of some of the pics, most if not everything was behind glass or perspex. 

Did anyone else see Bob Clarke ? I think Robert Mailloux was there too ?!

Hamm Show


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

Still recovering from Hamm & Rheda however had a great time 

Sore the chap in the yellow outfit and a handful of other strange people in weird attire!

Vicki x


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

did the land hermit crab have a shell on


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Victoria_O said:


> Still recovering from Hamm & Rheda however had a great time
> 
> Sore the chap in the yellow outfit *and a handful of other strange* *people in weird attire!*
> 
> I think those were my passengers :lol2:


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

tarantulabarn said:


> I think those were my passengers :lol2:


the cheek of it :lol2:


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

That N. wheleri looks in terrible condition


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Cool set of pictures. :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

connor 1213 said:


> did the land hermit crab have a shell on


Is it not a robber crab ? Anyone know ?


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

ukgeckos said:


> That N. wheleri looks in terrible condition


Yeah there was the odd bit of stuff around that didnt look to great, even robert mailloux had red eyed tree frogs for sale that looked like they wouldnt make the journey home !


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

aww camel spiders! Damn I need to get myself over there to see the variety if nothing else.


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

I was there, was a pretty good show for me as i am in to boa's and chondros! Plus there was some Varanus reisingeri and Varanus macraei for me to coo over!


----------

